# [SOLVED] Gentoo Client on Windows Hyper-V - X support

## IncredibleMrT

Hi all, 

I have a gentoo install running on Windows Hyper-V server. Install all went smoothly and is much quicker than I expected it to be so all is well on that front.

I want to add in X support and a lightweight DM/WM - i'm looking to Slim/XFce, but that's not the reason i'm posting.

I'm having trouble figuring out how I get graphic support for X.

Having run lscpi -kv I see the VGA adapter as

```

00:08.0 VGA compatible controller: Microsoft Corporation Hyper-V virtual VGA (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

```

My kernel config can be found here http://pastebin.com/1aeUCnhK

emerge --info is here http://pastebin.com/nJbN6mYB

Output of X -configure is here http://pastebin.com/DTMddsqi

Anyone out there know what I should be pulling in? I know MS only 'officially' supports certain RedHat & Suse distros, but figured if I've got this far then I should be able to get X working too - everything else works fine.

If you need any further info, then just give me a shout.

Thanks in advance  :Smile: Last edited by IncredibleMrT on Fri Aug 17, 2012 12:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## IncredibleMrT

Worry no more everyone, sorted it by adding every conceivable entry to the VIDEO_CARDS variable in /etc/make.conf and rebuilding xorg-drivers.

Thanks.

----------

## Lasitus

Which driver was it?  I'm trying to get xorg up and running in hyper-v client on Windows 8.  All I can get to work is the vesa drivers at 1152x864...  I need 1920x1200 for native resolution on my monitor.  I tried adding almost every driver and recompiling xorg-drivers.  Did you get higher resolution?

----------

## IncredibleMrT

Hi,

Didn't get a notification to tell me that you'd replied to this thread - sorry old boy.

Anyway, I know it's late but here you are ...

It was a while ago so my memory is vague, but I expect I just checked what was available against xorg-drivers at the time, and just added them all manually

```
~ # emerge xorg-drivers -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                              ... done! 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.17::gentoo  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -keyboard (-libinput) -mouse -mutouch -penmount -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -amdgpu -apm -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-freedreno) (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nouveau -nv (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx (-tegra) -tga -trident -tseng -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

```

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia amdgpu apm ast chips cirrus dummy epson fbdev fglrx (freedreno) (geode) glint i128 (i740) intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv qxl r128 radeon radeonsi rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sisusb trident tseng vesa via virtualbox vmware"

```

Something like that. I can't remember which it was that made the difference exactly - it's odd that there is support for both VirtualBox and VMWare, but not Hyper-V - that's Microsoft for you!

Anyway, good luck.

Matt.

----------

## pacl

Regarding

https://wiki.debian.org/WindowsServerHyperV

X uses vesa driver.

----------

